# Meetup - Columbus, Ohio



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone game for a SA meetup in Columbus, Ohio?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Sure. I need to explore this town a little. What's the options?

edit: Or do you mean a Meetup.com group? Either way, yep.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone else from Central Ohio want to get together sometime?


----------



## ericaleexo (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes! I've been wishing & praying for a Columbus SA group. I'm in the Short North.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am an OSU grad and I will be in Columbus the next 3 weeks. Anyone considering a meetup in this timeframe?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

What do you have in mind, alte? I'm a little unfamiliar with the Columbus area as I just moved here last fall from Pittsburgh.

Maybe we can get a small group together. Anyone else in for an informal meetup in June with alte and I?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I didn't have anything particular in mind, I am up for anything. There's lots to do in Columbus (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbus,_Ohio, scroll towards bottom of the page).


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

What's the exact dates you'll be here, alte? What works better for you, weekends or weeknights?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am in Columbus, May 22nd - June 15th but am busy the first two weeks. I should be relatively free sometime between June 11th (Saturday) and June 15th (Tuesday). It is a very specific time frame and I would hate to impose it on anyone so feel free to post other suggestions and I will try to make it then.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

There's this: https://www.thecrew.com/form/2011-crew-ultimate-tailgate-package

Playing Chicago on Sunday the 12th at 4pm. I've never been to a paid soccer game before, but entertainment plus dinner for 35 bucks seems like a deal.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

^Awesome! That sounds fun.

Waiting to see if anyone else shows interest.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

ok RockIt - sounds good. 

Sometime in June would be good. Just sent a response back from another person in Hilliard - she would be interested as well.

I was thinking about talking about our individual SA? What do ya think? Any other ideas?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

alte said:


> ^Awesome! That sounds fun.
> 
> Waiting to see if anyone else shows interest.


Sure, we can wait a while. You interested in the soccer thing, bigcat? How about your friend from Hilliard?

If anyone has any other ideas for events or just want to meet at a coffee shop, etc., please post in the thread. That way everyone can weigh in on what might work well for them in regards to scheduling/location.

It will be great to get to meet some people from SAS in real life. :clap


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Is this outing age specific or all ages welcome?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Everyone is welcome.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I'm the person from Hilliard that bigcat was referring to. 

It might be a little awkward for me to go. I would be like the odd duck out. 

I hope you guys have fun though.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'll probably go. I've been to one crew game and it was therapeutic to yell obscenities at total strangers, lol.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

kelsomania said:


> I think I'm the person from Hilliard that bigcat was referring to.
> 
> It might be a little awkward for me to go. I would be like the odd duck out.
> 
> I hope you guys have fun though.


sorry, you can't make it. I can understand your reasons though.



FairleighCalm said:


> I'll probably go. I've been to one crew game and it was therapeutic to yell obscenities at total strangers, lol.


Haha, that should be quite an experience.

Is everyone still on board for this thing?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I am. Did you pick a date?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

RockIt has this date planned.



RockIt said:


> There's this: https://www.thecrew.com/form/2011-crew-ultimate-tailgate-package
> 
> Playing Chicago on *Sunday the 12th at 4pm*. I've never been to a paid soccer game before, but entertainment plus dinner for 35 bucks seems like a deal.


I won't be able to come because I just learned I need to leave Columbus by 11th of June:| Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

hmmm...too bad, alte. Maybe next time you're in town.

Anyone still up for the Crew game on the 12th? Or should we just plan something for later in the summer that has a wider audience?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Alright. Not sure where the status of the soccer game event stands. Here we are just 10 days out though and I need to know if you plan to attend because we have to allow time for the tickets to get here.

If you wish to attend the soccer game/dinner ( https://www.thecrew.com/form/2011-crew-ultimate-tailgate-package ) , (*June 12th @ 4PM*) you need to let me know so I can make the ticket reservation online by Monday June 6th. If I order you a ticket and you aren't able to attend for some reason, you will still be responsible for paying me the $35 via PayPal. I can collect the money from everyone else the day of the game.

So who is in for sure? Please post here with your RSVP.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, since I had no response and today is Monday the 6th, I'm officially withdrawing the event. No big deal. If anyone else has some ideas for a Columbus area meetup, please post them. It would be nice to meet people from SAS, even if it is just going for coffee, bowling, etc.


----------



## umanohar (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you guys still meet? Anyone still up for having regular meetings for people with SA in Columbus Ohio?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

umanohar said:


> Do you guys still meet? Anyone still up for having regular meetings for people with SA in Columbus Ohio?


Just saw your post now...no we haven't met yet. At least I haven't. :sus Anyone have any other ideas for activities? Go ahead and post.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey RockIt - I was looking for a room in a library where we can meet up for next Monday. Only problem - it's pretty early. The latest is like 5:30pm to 6:30pm. It's at the library downtown.

Someone in this thread suggested a coffee shop? That can be done I guess...


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone able to do the library downtown next Monday? I can't because of the time. Anything downtown during the week would only be good for me around 7:15 or 7:30, so I can't do this one.

For me personally, a library type environment isn't the best. I would feel like I was going in there for a meeting when instead I just want to get out and have some fun. Also get to know some members better then eventually open up when I felt comfortable. Everyone's different though and a library might be a very welcoming surroundings for some people. Variety is a good thing. So if anyone wants to go to the library, coffee shop, mall, movies, etc, etc, etc. then post here to let everyone know your interests.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Library*

Yeah - I know it's a little early...the librian told me that the meeting rooms are very "Coveted". However, I'm open for anyplace.

If anyone has any suggestions in the Columbus area - post here.

The Ohio State Stadium would be a great place since people don't wanna see the Buckeyes play anymore. LOL!!!

[aw no - he didn't say that - did he???]


----------



## umanohar (Sep 22, 2011)

I like the idea of a coffee shop better than the library. May be someplace on highstreet?


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm game for somewhere downtown.

Next Monday - would that be good?


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

anyone???


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

ok - maybe next time guys. we'll just close this out. thx anyway.


----------



## kelco2016 (Feb 7, 2012)

*SA Meetings in Columbus*

Hi everyone!

Does anyone know of any SA meetings in Columbus? Like a self-help group or something? Any help would be appreciated!

-Kelsey


----------



## Greeneggs (Nov 26, 2012)

*Support group?*

Hi,

Ok, I think this is what I'm looking for. Hello everyone, I'm new on this site. I was wondering, is there a support group in Columbus, or was that something that was tried and didn't work out? Is anyone interested?

Abraham


----------



## Greeneggs (Nov 26, 2012)

*sore topic?*

Oh man, I just read the thread. I hope this is not a sore issue. Is it difficult to get people with social anxiety to get out and meet new people? Well, I like groups. They seem to work well for me...

later!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just saw this thread. I'd be up for a movie. Love the movies!!


----------



## meye (Sep 20, 2012)

I am currently living in Singapore. Moving back to the US (Cinncinati, OH) end of this year. Is Columbus within short driving distance to Cinncinati. My husband says it's about 1 and a 11/2 hrs. Hoping to find an SA group once I move back. Cheers! Anyone, live in Cinncinati?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You know a nice place to meet up would be Rays BBQ. Its in the parking lot of a bar called Ace of Cups. On sunday they have grassfed brisket which is delicious. You can buy your food and then eat it at the patio next door. Just a suggestion. And Cincy is about 2ish hours from Cbus btw. Welcome back!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meye said:


> I am currently living in Singapore. Moving back to the US (Cinncinati, OH) end of this year. Is Columbus within short driving distance to Cinncinati. My husband says it's about 1 and a 11/2 hrs. Hoping to find an SA group once I move back. Cheers! Anyone, live in Cinncinati?





FairleighCalm said:


> You know a nice place to meet up would be Rays BBQ. Its in the parking lot of a bar called Ace of Cups. On sunday they have grassfed brisket which is delicious. You can buy your food and then eat it at the patio next door. Just a suggestion. And Cincy is about 2ish hours from Cbus btw. Welcome back!


Cincinnati is about 100 or so miles from Columbus via I-71. I am about 90 minutes or so from C-Bus.


----------



## CarissimaCarissa (Feb 25, 2011)

If you guys manage to plan an event, I'd love to join in!  I live in Hilliard and could meet somewhere in Columbus. Would it perhaps be easier if someone made a group on meetup.com so that dates/times/places/attendees would be established? I'd be willing to help someone set up a group if anyone's up for it.


----------



## CarissimaCarissa (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm tired of waiting for a meetup to be successfully scheduled (I came across this thread a year ago, but never ended up posting in it), so I made a meetup group and facebook group (that will make planning and chatting easier), so join the groups if you'd like to meet some time 

http://www.meetup.com/columbus-social-phobics-unite/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ColumbusSPU/


----------



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

Even though I live in Dayton, I might be up for going to this if it ever gets going. I believe my last chance to ever find people to talk to is to find ones with the same curse. 

I went to a generic anxiety meetup group here this week and it was no good for me. They obviously weren't "socially" anxious. They were just worried and depressed about life, which I am too, but mainly because of social anxiety, which they didn't address, discuss, etc. so it was a waste of time. And they made you read out of some book, wanted us to read books. I'm not reading books.

I guess I'll keep an eye on this group to see if it ever gets going. Wish there was one in the Dayton area.


----------



## Unrequited (Dec 22, 2012)

It's too bad I don't have a car, only about two hours away. :/


----------

